# Lectures in Music!



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I didn't knew that Mozart music's lectures were given at Harvard University by mr robert levin (musician himself)...











Nice to hear thorough discussions! Listening to it Mozart's music seems in coarse(complexed) form perhaps when played we could hear it as 'simplified form!'


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank you for the links. I have them bookmarked. I'm always in the mood to hear musicology lectures and I'll explore them as soon as I am done with the Leonard Bernstein lectures at Harvard, which I have to take in small doses as they tend to boggle my mind.


----------

